# Trotline hook swivels?



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Anyone ever used them? Novel concept.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

I have always used swivels on my trotlines, and when using live perch sometimes I used a swivel to connect the stagings to the mainline and a second swivel to connect the hook to the stagings.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes I use them just about all the time. Catfish love to spin to try to get the hook out. This will help with that, usually but not always. I just use snap swivels and the biggest ones that I can find locally.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

No, not regular swivels. These: http://www.deltanetandtwine.com/fishing-gear/fishing-swivels/j-swivels-for-trotline-50-per-pack/


----------



## softpoint (Mar 3, 2015)

I've seen those, too. They look like they would work well, especially when putting out the lines.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm not sure i understand the use and advantage of those over regular snap swivels. Can someone clue me in on this one? I've seen those for sale in various catalogs from the net and twine companies.


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

A decent size fish will straighten out a normal snap swivel


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

X 2


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

I just have to try the J type swivel. I will let you know if it is the solution for spinning catfish.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

I tie hook direct to staging about foot(your choice length)of tarred line then a Swivel tied to main line.I normally carry a few baggies full tied (stagings) and ready to go or make as I need only takes a couple minutes.Like said above a good fish can wreck a snap swivel..There are some offshore brands that will hold up but price prohibitive. I seldome use Trotlines matter of fact I seldom use more than 1 hook per line.mainly for Safety reasons ( I had to dig out a few hooks out of me and others in my day)I use limb lines,throw lines,noodles almost exclusively..Catch as many fish just more stops..


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I wouldn't throw a line in the water for catfish without a swivel. I have one hook and 2 swivels on each jug I drift. One in the middle of the drop separating the tarred twine from the 90 pound mono and one at the hook with a stainless round slip ring. All the hardware on my jugs are stainless. I have tried it out without swivels once and believe me, a catfish will throw a hook quick without a swivel.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I never fish swivels on my noodles and have had very few lost blues . I usually fish a 2/0 Kahle. I have used swivels on my mainlines when I trot line. It's just a matter of personal preference I think.


----------

